# onr for a car park wash



## phil46yam (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi I am after some info on this product as I am new to is, what's the process of washing with it as I am a little confused about do you need to pre spray the car first? And if so what's the ratio in the sprayer? Or do you just do the 2 buclket method? And also do you need to treat the car after the wash I.e spray wax or does onr have wax treatment in the wash? And finally I was going to use this in a car park wash as I have been offered a contract in a car park and they do not want run off of suds to go down the drains so I thought this product would be ideal? I was going to wash the car first with a pressure watere for the heavest of the soil for example under the wheel arches if needed with pure water, or do you think spray n shine better? I am just new to the waterless washing as I run a mobile valeting business atm and have not tried these products if I could have some feedback that would be great thank you


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum,

Check out lowipete's onr section in eco detailing....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195294


----------

